# body hardening



## DEEPs (Feb 10, 2016)

how to harden elbow and knee?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't think you can.  There is no muscle or fat over either one.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 10, 2016)

You can temper by elbowing and kneeing focus mitts, thai pads, or the heavy bag.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 10, 2016)

Repetitive hits against a softer object.   The problems with knees and elbows is that they are joints so you can't condition them the same way that you would a shin bone or the bone in your forearm.   Conditioning of the elbow and knees also requires conditioning of the joint's, ligaments, tendons, and the muscle that surrounds it.  You have to keep in mind that when you knee or elbow takes an impact that the joint has to hold up equally as well.  You'll notice that the majority of elbow and knee strikes are hitting soft targets.
Hitting the pads with your elbow and knee will slowly increase the density of the bone which is what you want. Just don't neglect the other elements that actually make the joint strong.


----------



## lklawson (Feb 10, 2016)

Research shows that repeated low level stressors can increase bone density.  These stressors can include regular and sustained muscular contractions (i.e.: "exercise"), repeated light impacts over time, or exposure to vibrations between about 12 to 90 Hz.

Note that many of the "traditional" body hardening/conditioning techniques, such as Iron Hand and Iron Body, use a training regime which implements the repeated light impact method.

Also be aware that bone density, unlike crap, doesn't only flow one direction.  Bone density can decrease for many reasons such as age, illness, diet, or lower levels of certain hormones. Bone density can, in a normally working body, adjust itself to current needs for impact resistance or excersize.  In other words, just because you may have increased your bone density doesn't mean it'll stay where it is if you stop your training.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 10, 2016)

lklawson said:


> Research shows that repeated low level stressors can increase bone density.  These stressors can include regular and sustained muscular contractions (i.e.: "exercise"), repeated light impacts over time, or exposure to vibrations between about 12 to 90 Hz.
> 
> Note that many of the "traditional" body hardening/conditioning techniques, such as Iron Hand and Iron Body, use a training regime which implements the repeated light impact method.
> 
> ...


Completely agree.  I can tell when my forearm conditioning is lacking because things that didn't hurt a few months ago are now hurting.  Like you stated. Bone conditioning isn't something that can be done once and then it lasts for ever.


----------

